# Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9



## amer_der_erste (15. Januar 2015)

*Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Hallo zusammen,

Mein neuer Monitor kommt anfang nächster Woche an. Jetzt suche ich das 'beste' Rennspiel für 21:9 wo das 'feeling' am besten 'sichtbar' ist !

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine !

Könnte mir eigentlich alles empfehlen wo ein Lenkrad und eine Straße vorkommt 

Edit
Das ist das Teil
ASUS PB298Q, 29" (90LM00C0-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Erok (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

DAS BESTE Rennspiel kann man mit Deinen Angaben leider nicht empfehlen, bei den mageren Angaben Deiner Prioritäten auf das Spiel bezogen.

Willst Du eher was für echte Simracer oder bist Du eher der Arcade-Racer ?

Empfehlenswert wäre auf jedenfall Assetto Corsa : Assetto Corsa on Steam

Dann kann ich Dir für sehr kleines Geld dieses Racing-Bundle mit Race 07 empfehlen : Born 2 Race Bundle

Was ich noch sehr gerne spiele, ist der Euro Truck Simulator 2, bei dem die 21:9 Auflösung funktioniert : Euro Truck Simulator 2 on Steam

Sehr gut zu fahren ist auch Raceroom Racing Experience : RaceRoom Racing Experience

Hoffe es ist das ein oder andere für Dich dabei 

Greetz Erok


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Hi Erok

Danke für die Emfehlungen !

Eher so in die Richunng Sim-Cade !

Grid Autosport ist ein feiner Titel.

Was kannst du im Bereich Rally empfehlen ?

Muss zugeben dass ich alle von dir empfohlenen Titel bis auf Ssetto Corsa niemals bis eben gehört habe ..

Kann man The Crew auch empfehlen ?

Etwas in Richtung NFS solls halt nicht sein ..

_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## Erok (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Hi 

Also The Crew ist so schwer Arcadelastig wie NfS  Da solltest Du dann lieber die Finger von lassen 

Race 07 mit all seinen Erweiterungen ist der Vorgänger von Raceroom Racing Experience und wird heute noch auf sehr vielen Servern gefahren. Schau einfach mal bei der Weissbierbude vorbei : Weissbierbude - Dein freundlicher Race07-Server - Home

Dort findest Du dann auch noch einige sehr sehr gute Mods dafür 

Ein eigenständiges Ralley-Game, aber schon etwas älter wäre dieses Schmuckstück : Colin McRae Rally on Steam

Grid Autosport war schon sehr fein, aber jegliche Nachfolger kannst Du in die Tonne treten *g*

Ein sehr feines Game wäre noch rFactor und rFactor 2. Dafür findest Du auf der Bockbierbude richtig viele Mods. Unter anderem auch Ralley-Fahrzeuge, Formel 1 uvm.... : Bockbierbude - Dein freundlicher rFactor-Server

Was ich gerade noch sehe ist, daß Du eine R9 im PC hast, welche Assetto Corsa sehr entgegen kommt  Die R9 290x ist ungefähr 20 Prozent schneller in dem Spiel, als eine GTX 980 

Hier noch ein Technik-Check-Video von PCGH dazu : Assetto Corsa - Das simulationslastige Rennspiel im Technik-Video

Greetz Erok


----------



## 1awd1 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Was für ein Eingabegerät nutzt du denn? Tastatur und Pad sind für Spiele wie Rfactor, Race und AC eher ungeeignet. Mit Lenkrad sieht das schon anders aus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Ich nutze Tastatur + Xbone Pad


----------



## 1awd1 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Dann würde ich von den Simulationen die Finger lassen und mich mehr Richtung Arcade umsehen. Es lässt sich zwar grundsätzlich jedes Rennspiel mit Pad steuern, nur sind diese meist nicht besonders gut unterstützt in den Sims. Die anspruchsvollere Fahrphysik sorgt für zusätzliche Probleme mit dem Pad/Tastatur.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Dann empfehle einfach eine Sim Cade l


----------



## BlackNeo (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Warte noch bis Project Cars erscheint, das ist zwar auch ne Sim, aber nicht ganz so realistisch wie AC, rFactor oder R3E. AC soll mit Controller aber auch noch ganz ok zu steuern sein.

So Simcades wie Forza oder Gran Turismo gibts aufm PC aktuell nicht, NFS Shift und Shift 2 Unleashed sind Simcades. Weiß nur grade nicht ob die 21:9 können.


----------



## Euda (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Warte noch bis Project Cars erscheint, das ist zwar auch ne Sim, aber nicht ganz so realistisch wie AC, rFactor oder R3E. AC soll mit Controller aber auch noch ganz ok zu steuern sein.
> 
> So Simcades wie Forza oder Gran Turismo gibts aufm PC aktuell nicht, NFS Shift und Shift 2 Unleashed sind Simcades. Weiß nur grade nicht ob die 21:9 können.



Können sie und machen mit den richtigen Mods auch mit Controller 'ne Menge Spaß.


----------



## 1awd1 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Warte noch bis Project Cars erscheint, das ist zwar auch ne Sim, aber nicht ganz so realistisch wie AC, rFactor oder R3E. AC soll mit Controller aber auch noch ganz ok zu steuern sein.
> 
> So Simcades wie Forza oder Gran Turismo gibts aufm PC aktuell nicht, NFS Shift und Shift 2 Unleashed sind Simcades. Weiß nur grade nicht ob die 21:9 können.



Unsinn, cars ist vom Simulationsgrad nicht schlechter als AC, rf oder gar rrre. Bei allen dieser Titel kann man diverse Fahrhilfen zuschalten, die die Steuerung mit Pad erleichtern aber auch allesamt langsamer machen.


----------



## BlackNeo (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Also bisher hab ich von jedem der pCars mit den anderen Sims vergleicht gehört, dass pCars nicht so realistisch ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Also als billiges Spiel kann ich dir nur den iboffiziellen Vorgänger von TheCrew, Testdriveunlimited 2, empfehlen. Die Steuerung ist auch mit Gamepad gut und man hat ne schöne Cockpitansicht. Dazu noch eine ordentliche Moddingcommunity.
TheCrew ist auch cool, aber eindeutig kein Rennspiel sondern entspanntes rumcruisen in einer grandiosen offenen Welt mit Fahrzeugen für jeden Geschmack.


----------



## 1awd1 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Also bisher hab ich von jedem der pCars mit den anderen Sims vergleicht gehört, dass pCars nicht so realistisch ist.



Selber ausprobieren und nichts auf dritte geben. Cars ist nicht weniger gut als AC oder rrre, bietet sogar noch mehr Möglichkeiten und Bestandteile einer Rennsimulation als die meisten anderen Sims am Markt. Schau dir mal z.B. seine Videos hier an: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG4DSp2Agc4 sieht das nach arcade aus? Ohne Fahrhilfen und mit passenden Setups ist cars ziemlich spaßig und muss sich keinesfalls vor AC usw. verstecken.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Was meint ihr zu:

the next car game wreckfest



_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

| push |


----------



## norse (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

fetzt super das spiel und läuft auf 21:9 ohne Probleme! Dirt 1 ist auch super und unterstützt auch von Haus aus 21:9! Wenn man halt Rally mag  Und mit 1-2 Mods ists auch nimmmer so Arcade sondern eher etwas realistischer. 

Wenn du viel Arbeit reinsteckst bekommst du auch Richard Burns Rally auf 21:9 zum laufen, das ist natürlich das non plus ultra um Rally Bereich


----------



## Modmaster (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die besten Rennspiele für 21:9*

Ich spiele auch auf einem 21:9 Monitor folgende Spiele :

Assetto Corsa
RaceRoom Racing Experience
Project CARS
Next Car Game Wreckfest

Bis auf pCars (Menü und andere Sachen müssen noch angepasst werden), läuft das 21:9 Format sehr gut. Man sollte natürlich das FoV dementsprechend einstellen bzw. anpassen.


----------

